# Hello



## cbdub405 (Aug 5, 2015)

Hello bros... I have a friend seeking light.... he lives in Dayton Texas,,,whats the nearest #PHA lodge close to the area???? 

#JrWarden Bro. Marlon Thomas
#FairViewLodge205 District #9
MWPHGL F&AM OF OKLAHOMA


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 6, 2015)

http://www.mwphglotx.org/about/affiliated-lodges/

None in the city of Dayton.  Trying a search for Liberty county the local lodge appears to be in Cleveland, TX.  Someone who knows the geography better may be able to find a lodge closer.


----------



## cbdub405 (Aug 6, 2015)

thanks brother

#JrWarden Bro. Marlon Thomas
#FairViewLodge205 District #9
MWPHGL F&AM OF OKLAHOMA


----------



## MRichard (Aug 6, 2015)

I don't live far from Dayton. There used to be a Prince Hall lodge (McNair) in Baytown but I guess it went dark or was merged with another lodge. There are several in Houston. There is one in LaPorte. The one in Cleveland mentioned before and one in Beaumont and Port Arthur. If he is interested in the Grand Lodge of Texas, I belong to a diverse lodge. It would be a nice drive though. Well everything will be a nice drive basically.


----------



## Bro. S.Brown (Aug 7, 2015)

@cbdub405 , is he dedicated to the idea of a Prince Hall Lodge?  There are other  REGULAR Lodges that he can petition!


----------



## cbdub405 (Aug 7, 2015)

MRichard said:


> I don't live far from Dayton. There used to be a Prince Hall lodge (McNair) in Baytown but I guess it went dark or was merged with another lodge. There are several in Houston. There is one in LaPorte. The one in Cleveland mentioned before and one in Beaumont and Port Arthur. If he is interested in the Grand Lodge of Texas, I belong to a diverse lodge. It would be a nice drive though. Well everything will be a nice drive basically.



thanks bro... I will pass the info along to him .. he told me Cleveland Tx is like only 25mins from him 

#JrWarden Bro. Marlon Thomas
#FairViewLodge205 District #9
MWPHGL F&AM OF OKLAHOMA


----------

